# Accomplishments and achievements name YOURS



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Since starting in the hobby what do you think or hold as you greatest accomplishments or achievements? What do you hold as your tank or tanks prize possessions? If at all what would you do to improve or change to make things better or just to advance your tank fort he better of your fish or just a personal note of merit?

I will answer more after a few posts but to say first and foremost that I am proud to have living creatures other than my children and wife happy to see me walk in the front door.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I am most proud of the construction that came about just ot install the tank. Having it visible form both sides and the brick and woodwork as well as the carpentry that came to fruition just making it possible. I love the fish and I know they depend on me and that gives me a sense of urgency to make sure they are well taken care of and also that they survive and hopefully live out the full life span and beyond.....


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I guess mine would be getting a complete understanding and success in keeping 3 neon tetras alive in a 3 gallon tank since August of 2012 after going through some tough trials and tribulations. Not to mention losing 1 cory cat & 5 shrimps at different times - not all at once in same tank mind you. )


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Even after years in fish keeping, seems I'm always learning something new to give me a feeling of accomplishment. Currently, It's the challenge of learning the ins &outs of a live planted aquarium;like fish, each plant has something to teach me--its origin, water, light & fertilizer needs. The fish have their requirements, and the plants have their requirements. It's like having two tanks and combining them! Live plants have been both frustrating and challenging. I would have to say that raising a pair of angels from dime size to the size of dessert plates, and having them become a breeding pair was a great feeling of accomplishment, too. The improvement I would make is to one day have a really big tank, but for now, I will have to be satisfied with making my little 20 as beautiful as possible-like a smaller, yet more perfect jewel!


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Also I am proud of myself that I made a good new years resolution to actually add some real plants to my tank. This is my first tank in over 8 years and I think I lost track of what was right and wrong, I accomplished establishing a new 100gal with minor losses if it were not for Hurricane Sandy. I have managed to keep the majority of my stock alive and healthy so far I guess that is an accomplishment in itself.

I would like to hear from people with 20 days or 20 years in the hobby. I know that the longer you are in the game the bigger your goals and obstacles become so let's hear from our veteran aquarium owners too


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sheesh...where to start? I've been a fishkeeper for 41 years now, so it's kinda hard to narrow it down, you see.

I'd like to preface by saying I've had a lot of regrets & failures along the way as well.

Hmmm.. you know, most of my best stuff is stuff I never even got credit for, so while they're accomplishments, they're also regrets. Even worse, the guys who took my ideas and ran with them made a bundle on them and threatened to sue me when I complained. *sigh*
I wrote a huge book on fishkeeping once. Too huge, it turned out; no publishers would touch it. They said it would cost too much to print and they feared that no one would buy it at the cover price it would have needed. Maybe someday...

I suppose the best stuff in my "win column" would be the discovery of three species and my studies of obscure native USA fish that are mostly unknown in the hobby. The crowning glory in that was my finally figuring out how to spawn the Bluenose Shiner. This is a fish that had confounded us for nearly a century since it's discovery. After formulating a wacky theory of what we were all doing wrong and what to do about it, I set up an experiment with a new method, and whammo! Instant results.  
It's quite a kick to see other scientists & breeders quoting ME and referencing my work in their own papers, I must admit. You can google or otherwise look up "Pteronotropis welaka" if you'd like to see what the big deal is with this fish. You'll want some. Maybe soon you can finally get some, too.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> all of the above


Outstanding! 

One question:
Do you still enjoy the hobby?


Myself
I picked up the hobby less than two years ago. I entered it with an artistic mind and tried my best to apply that midset to the hobby. I quickly found planted aquariums and then I discovered the 'Show' planted aquarium. I did my best to assemble what funds I had and purchase what I could. I became very clear early on that my dream tank was out of my financial reach. During this whole process I had been bringing my trimmings into the local shop and donating them, and it did not take long for the owner to notice. I started offering my time as trade for aquarium goods and livestock. As time progressed and plant sales increased I was given more leeway to open accounts and contact vendors. This all led to me eventually opening an account with ADA and making arrangements for the first pallet of ADA products up to AK. It consisted of 30 bags of substrate, 6 tanks, fertilizers, and so on. All of this allowed me to achieve my dream in the hobby. I took home one of those tanks and filled it with all of the goodies. Since then I have continued to promote planted aquariums in AK. What is next? 

We all think that at the end of this next project or purchase we will reach completion. There is no completion in this hobby. There will always be something new...


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, with only being in this hobby for two years, I don't have much to show for it . I only have one tank, but who wouldn't think about getting another tank?

I guess my greatest accomplishment is completely revamping my 20 gallon from a cheap beginners setup into a wonderful planted biotope. And I have you guys to thank for that. As for my biggest failure, probably never cleaning the ugly blue gravel that I had before the revamp. It was disgusting after I stirred it up while draining it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I always regret when a fish dies and feel accomplished when fry grow large and healthy. 

TOS, you should e-pub. Size is no object for downloads and costs are really low now. You won't get rich, but if you start getting a few bucks here and there over time it will add up.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I would probably buy your book, ToS. 

I've only been in the hobby for 2 yrs 6 months and 16 days, not tht u guys really care. My greatest accomplishment in the hobby was when i took a falling apart 55 gallon tank, cleaned it up, reseamed it and set up a mbuna tank, i have not had any deaths, almost 6 months in the making.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I had a pair of veil-tail angels in a 55 raise about 50 fry from eggs to adults with perfect fins in the same tank in about a year. They did all the work, but I was so proud.


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm probably the most proud of learning from my mistakes. I've gone from my first tank, a ten gallon where two of the six original fish made it past the first few weeks, to twelve properly cared for tanks with goodness knows how many fish in them.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm proud of our loach tank. It has almost all real plants, including some growing off the decor, and the fish are so happy in it, which is all you can ask for.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would buy anything that TOS put out..

i have been fortunate enough to learn a little bit about something i love...this hobby has been a very pleasurable experience for me for the past 40 years..what i am proud of it that i have actually been able to help a few people succeed in the hobby along the way..
the satisfaction that i have been able to get a few fish to breed through the years...
many regrets..as was said...every failure is a regret..
i have made some great friends as a result of being in this hobby...as well as finding my wonderful mate...
when the time comes for me to go ; i want it to be while watching a tank full of fish...


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow after six years, starting from a newbie 6 year old, where should I start? I guess my greatest is having my 46 gallon up and running since i got it for my 6th birthday. I've also learned from all mistakes. I feel it's really cool to have the amount of fish I have right now in one tank (38 fish 3 snails in the 46 gallon). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bryan619 (Apr 21, 2012)

I wanted a fish tank ever since my stepdad had a saltwater tank in our house when i was like 6 or 7. My wife got me a 55 gallon for our first anniversary. I knew nothing about the nitrogen cycle or the hobby in general. After setting up the tank exactly the way i liked, learning how to test the water and completing the cycle I got to add the fish. I've had a couple losses and learned a couple lessons, and for the most part my tank has been clean and thriving for 11 months. I made myself a DIY python, use no chemicals (only water conditioner) and really enjoy watching them. I have a 10 gallon hospital tank I set up at the sign of any problems and this 36 gallon bow front I'm not allowed to set up until my baby is born (3\22\13). I also enjoy reading the threads on fish forums and getting advice from other people that enjoy the same thing I do.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

grogan said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> One question:
> Do you still enjoy the hobby?
> ...


Nice tank. What's your trick to aquascaping? My plants always come out of the substrate even though I have plenty of it.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Good question and I have several techniques:

For stem plants it is best to plant them with tweezers and hold the stem at an angle. This makes the stem insert at an angle but the above substrate stem will be completely vertical, this give the plant more of an anchor. This youtube video shows it being done.

[yt]t3A6mBgQqH4[/yt]

The carpet of Glosso has been nothing but a pain to keep anchored. This plant just takes time to root and is so tinny and delicate that it simply requires patience.

Swords, crypts and aponogetons have never given me any trouble, regardless of substrate. I have always just trimmed the roots down and then wedged them deep into the substrate and filled the space around. 

Without a doubt the single contributing factor to the ease of setting this tank up is the substrate. The ADA Amazonia is truly amazing. When I insert a stem into the substrate they stay and has mud feel to it. Its glorified dirt but it sure does get the job done. 

What plants are you experimenting with?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Do I still enjoy it? You know, sometimes it's not even a hobby anymore so much as this thing I just do without thinking and can't stop doing; just a part of me, a second nature.
Other times, though, it's still as much fun as it ever was.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

TheOldSalt said:


> Do I still enjoy it? You know, sometimes it's not even a hobby anymore so much as this thing I just do without thinking and can't stop doing; just a part of me, a second nature.
> Other times, though, it's still as much fun as it ever was.


That is the routine that I am trying to accomplish. I love the hobby always have just waited a while to get back into it. I also think that I over planned the return to the hobby with the type of tank and size but in the end it is all worth it. I am going to Lowes on the way home to grab some wood to complete the maintenance side of the unit. I find my blood pressure under control and I think that is the major accomplishment for me. I control it and it controls and drives me.


----------



## rtro92 (Aug 19, 2012)

greatest achievement so far:
putting together a 55 gallon. I began the cycling yesterday, just waiting for the lights to arrive next week. (Thanks Lohachata for the recommendations!)

other achievement:
-successfully raising platy fry


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I have made it a regiment and not just a chore, I think realizing the live of these creatures are up to me keep me wanting to accomplish more. My main goal was to keep a tank with fish that attained 4-5 inches only but when picking out fish some times you get past what you want because of reading on a particular fish and how easy or hard they are to maintain. I have a nice selection and they keep me wanting to see their progress and growth, I only achieve because they make me.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Accidentally keeping Java Lace alive. It had almost completely died when a small piece of it attached itself to the driftwood and now it's a pretty sizable piece. No idea how that happened when I can't keep plants thriving in this tank for anything, but it's neat that it did LOL. 

I am sure there are others, but that's the one that stands out the most right now. I always stare at it with wonder when I feed the tank.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

After sitting and watching the tank for awhile tonight now I can see what makes people just do planted tanks. I am really happy with the way they are shaping up in the tank with the fish.


----------

